# Mona Tribute



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
In memory of Richard's Mona, that we all know has recently passed away, I made a short little video tribute using the pictures of her posted on the board. I hope you enjoy it. Mona captured the hearts of us all in the very short time we got to know her while she was with Richard. She will be missed by us all.

Sorry I don't know how to embed it into the post so I will just put the link. If you have touble viewing it please PM me.

Thank You


Rest In Peace Mona












Mona


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Very nice tribute. Thank you for doing this. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

OH my! I sit here with tears streaming down my face. That is so touching and beautiful.

Thank you!

Dearest Mona







We will meet at the bridge


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

What a sweet tribute.....RIP gorgeous Mona...you were truly loved in your life!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG that was awesome
She is smiling down right know knowing that she was loved by all


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That was so sweet and touching! 

What a nice thing to do!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you GSDtrain


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Very nice tribute.


----------

